# Tour de Fat - Who's going & which one ???



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 7, 2012)

*Tour De Fat - for those who have never been - is a crazy bicycle ride / parade that ends up in a New Belgium Brewing BEER GARDEN - what could be better ?? - Maybe a Hawaiian Tropic Bikini Contest - well that's just me - ANYWAYS - The BEER GARDEN is full of great people & bicycle friendly events throughout the day with ALL THE PROCEEDS BEING DONATED TO THE BICYCLE PROGRAMS IN THE CITY THEY ARE IN - How cool is that - Fort Collins had over 20,000 people in the parade itself - I have done the Los Angeles & San Diego events since the had them here in the last few years - San Francisco will be a stretch this year - but I am in so we can meet up with our friends the Rolling Relics up there - lets get out there & have some bicycle fun !!! Let me know if you are going & where & we can meet up -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank 

Here are the Possibilities BELOW - Who's in ??

Denver, CO - 9/8
Los Angeles, CA - 9/15
San Francisco, CA - 9/22
San Diego, CA - 9/29
Tempe, AZ - 10/6

These are all possibilities - Denver is not possible for me anymore - but the rest are - Let me know who will be there & we can meet up -- I will be at the Los Angeles - San Francisco & San Diego Tour de Fats for sure - still on the fence with the Tempe one - you can go to www.tourdefat.com for all the info on this -- *


----------



## Fltwd57 (Sep 7, 2012)

Count me in for LA... See you there!


----------



## abe lugo (Sep 7, 2012)

*maybe these for us*

LA, San Diego and Tempe.
See you there.


----------



## Mole (Sep 7, 2012)

*Probably Tempe*

Just a short drive for me


----------



## slick (Sep 7, 2012)

SAN FRANCISCO!!!!!!! Sittin or riding we are there!


----------



## jacdan98 (Sep 7, 2012)

San Francisco, CA - 9/22 I'll be there!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 7, 2012)

*A busy month of Tour de Fat*

Looks like there will be a few of us there -- keep them coming -- bring out a crusty BALLOON BICYCLE for everyone to admire --


----------



## mazdaflyer (Sep 9, 2012)

*Fort Collins TDF*

Went to the one in Fort Collins on Sept 1st. Very very long prade with the front ending before the last two blocks waiting even started. Wild costumes and bikes! Home of the Mothership Tour De Fat is a must do. Put it on your bucket list.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 9, 2012)

*tour de fat*

Would be nice ---BUT since the folks at NEW BELGEUM BREWERY have stopped having the the one cool event of the year up her in the northwest ...I HAVE STOPPED DRINKING FAT TIRE ALE. Yes the fine folks at New Belgeum decided that SEATTLE AND PORTLAND  are "BICYCLE SAVEY" and do not need the TOUR DE FAT to promote BICYCLE SAVEY anymore ....It was a blast when they had it .....

                                                        Gary J 
                                                        SKIDKINGS VBC 
                                                        TACOMA,WN


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Sep 9, 2012)

Gary

Maybe it was the other way around, they just realized that Fat Tire Beer CANNOT compete with the micros brewed from Portland to Seattle, so why bother anymore???


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 10, 2012)

*I have Fort Collins on my list*



mazdaflyer said:


> Went to the one in Fort Collins on Sept 1st. Very very long prade with the front ending before the last two blocks waiting even started. Wild costumes and bikes! Home of the Mothership Tour De Fat is a must do. Put it on your bucket list.




WOW -- that must have been insane - I heard there was 20,000 bicycles in that parade this year - I need to get out there & do it one of these years -- thanks for sharing -- I am at Los Angeles TdF this Saturday - I need to defend my Slow Ride Championship Belt - I won the event in 2010 - look for us there everyone -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank


----------



## jwm (Sep 10, 2012)

*WOO HOO* Can't wait!

So Cal Rat Rod Ride, and Westside Cruiser club will be there. We'll be gathering at Nick's Cafe around 9:00. Look forward to meeting up and riding.

JWM


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 11, 2012)

*Right on -- can't wait to ride*

I have been looking forward to this too -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 11, 2012)

me and the gang are in for the san fran golden gate park ride.it's a real nice ride from the ferry terminal to the park.can't wait.
last year the parade wound through the park out to the great hiway and back around.even crashed my 46 hotdogging on a big grass hill.landed right in front of the beer booth.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 13, 2012)

*We will see you @ Tour de Fat @ Candlestick Park September 22nd then*



island schwinn said:


> me and the gang are in for the san fran golden gate park ride.it's a real nice ride from the ferry terminal to the park.can't wait.
> last year the parade wound through the park out to the great hiway and back around.even crashed my 46 hotdogging on a big grass hill.landed right in front of the beer booth.




*Well at least you crashed in the right spot -- in front of the beer booth is the ideal spot - are you sure you crashed ? It just sounds a little convenient - LOL*

 -- Like I said the few of us that made it up from CYCLONE COASTER to the Rolling Relics ride last month had a great time with everyone & have been looking forward to meeting up with everyone again @ Tour de Fat @ Candlestick Park September 22nd - So far I think it's just John & myself & we will meet up with Bob U. on this journey up - but we are looking forward to it none the less 

-- This Saturday is Los Angeles & should be a strong showing of riders from the CYCLONE COASTER's there - then the weekend after San Fran on the 29th of September is San Diego which is another great location I am looking forward to attending again this year -- We'll see everyone soon -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 15, 2012)

*Los Angeles Tour de Fat is TODAY !!*

*Parade STARTS @ 10:45am according to the New Belgium Brewery Website *-- I am bringing the "1935 Copperking" out for the day -- It's going to be a hot one with yesterday being the hottest day on record in Southern California --* SO DRINK PLENTY OF FAT TIRE BEER TODAY* -- we will see everyone there - RIDE VINTAGE - Frank


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 18, 2012)

Just a heads up for the folks that will be attending the Tour De Fat in San Francisco this weekend.
 The 2nd running of the Coast to Coast Motorcycle Cannonball ends in San Francisco on Sunday.
 The bikes in this years event are Pre 1930. They have had an eventful run thus far with a Schwinn built 1913 Excelsior currently in the lead. 
 There will be a big celebration at Dudley Perkins Harley Davidson to welcome the riders home.
 I attended the 2010 finish in Santa Monica and it was fantastic to see all of the old bikes and riders rolling in with a cross country run under their belts.
 If any of you are going to be around on Sunday after the Tour De Fat, I highly recommend you stick around for this years finish of the Motorcycle Cannonball.
 It will be quite a spectacle.

 motorcyclecannonball.com


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 19, 2012)

*Thanks Marty -- I will look for that for sure*

Thanks for posting that information - it would be a great sight to see while we are up there - We were debating on leaving that night in order to make the Long Beach Swapmeet on Sunday morning or not - long drive - but you only live once - right 

With so much going on this month & I have been over booked to say the least -- last Friday I went to see Brian Setzer play @ the Hollywood Bowl - here's a pic below - Bernard is a friend of Brian's & was on stage swing dancing for Brian with some of the guys & gals he use to swing dance with back in the day in the videos for Brian - so I met Brian after the show & hung out @ the after party with everyone -- that made my Tour de Fat a long day the next day with having to leave that early for other obligations making last Sunday a hang out & recover day -- 

on September 29th we will be going to the Tour de Fat in San Diego too -- so see everyone soon -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank


----------

